# Texas summers



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Took the dogs out for a evening boat ride and swim. With our overnight lows only getting down to the 80s it's tough to do much else. 
June with the wind blowing her ears, and some of the dogs and hubby in the water.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Water pictures


----------

